# Susan Sideropoulos steigt bei GZSZ aus



## Q (6 Juni 2011)

Ein langjähriger Star von der TV-Serie “Gute Zeiten, Schlechte Zeiten” (GZSZ) steigt aus: Susan Sideropoulos erwartet ihr zweites Kind und werde sich daher von GZSZ zurückziehen.


Susan Sideropoulos spielte bei der Serie GZSZ zehn Jahre lang “Verena Koch”. Weil sie nun ihr zweites Kind erwarte, steigt Susan Sideropoulos bei “GZSZ” aus, wie sie in einem Video auf der Homepage der Serie bestätigt.
“Ihr seid bestimmt sehr enttäuscht und schockiert, ich bin es auch”, versucht die 30-Jährige ihre Fans zu trösten.


“Aber ja, es stimmt: Verena verabschiedet sich nach zehn Jahren von ‘GZSZ’”, so die schockierende Meldung an Sideropoulos-Fans. Die versicherte Sideropulos: “Wir sehen uns auf jeden Fall wieder.” Insbesondere habe sie ein Augenmerk auf Moderationsjobs gelegt.
Die Blondine musste nicht lange überlegen, um den Entschluss zu fassen, bei GZSZ auszusteigen. “Ich dachte einfach: Jetzt passt es!”. 



Was ist der Hintergrund? Susan ist schwangerhttp://www.lifego.de/specials/verhuetung/schwangerschaftsrechner.php und erwartet ihr zweites Kind, der Vater ist ihr Mann Jakob Shitzberg. Ihr erster Sohn Joel kam vor rund einem Jahr zur Welt. Damals nahm sich Susan keine Auszeit von GZSZ, sondern spielte eine schwangere Verena Koch.


Wie der Bildzeitung zu entnehmen ist, steht bereits in vier Wochen der letzte Drehtag von Susan fest. Doch für die Zuschauer ist “Verena Koch” dann noch zwei Monate länger bei GZSZ zu sehen. Bereits jetzt schon werden die Drehbücher der Daily Soap umgeschrieben.


----------



## Franky70 (6 Juni 2011)

Ich bin sehr enttäuscht und schockiert, aber ich werde es überleben...irgendwie.


----------

